# convert pc to fm radio reciever without internet



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Sep 9, 2004)

hi everybody  ,

 i had dought  ,

 i dont have any internet  , but i want listen to radio from my computer  , r there any body who can suggest how to listen to radio in my comuter or to conver my computer as a fm radio reciever.

 i can afford 1000 bucks to buy any new hardware(or even more  ) to convert my pc into radio.


----------



## cnukutti (Sep 9, 2004)

I think my friend had some antenna on his comp. But I must ask him. I can tell you afterwards. 
But you can buy a wire with 3.5mm jack and plug it into the line in of your sound card and hear it. You can also record the music through total recorder. This lets you to convert old tapes to mp3.
Try it.


----------



## theraven (Sep 9, 2004)

u get tv tuners with inbuilt fm radio
but i think u get a usb device which lets u listen to radio too
that will fit ur budget ... so look ard and ask for it at vendors


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 9, 2004)

all you need is to spend Rs 100/- (yes hundred only) ok go to your nearest radio/tv shop and get a personal FM player one without speaker and a headphone socket (genrally works on two pencil cell and size of a matchbox) now get a patch cord with stereo jack on both sides plug one side in the personal FM radio and the other into the line in socket . Tune the radio and enjoy the radio. Oh remember to unmute the line in from your sound settings.


----------



## adorablesrini (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep pradeep' solution works!! Hey man it came on one of the DIGIT's Magazine.If you load MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX you can also record the songs and save them as MP3's.(Thats how i made my collection.)


----------

